

Hired Launches Engineering Management Vertical - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/hired-engineering-management/

======
minimaxir
Your choice of submission title reads as generic spam (I almost flagged it
reflexively), and also intentionally breaks the HN rule of using the original
article title when appropriate.

11 points in 13 minutes and on page 2 means you hit the voting ring detector
or flagged to death.

~~~
Matt_Mickiewicz
Thanks - title is updated.

~~~
minimaxir
The TechCrunch article title is: "Hired Now Helps Tech Companies Find
Executives"

Your edited HN submission title is: "Hired Launches Engineering Management
Vertical, Seeking VPE"

There's a rather big difference between the two.

